# Post your moon pics as example of your setup



## simonbratt99 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi 
Ive attached a pic i took of the moon tonight as an example of my 5d mk2 + canon 100-400 mk2 +2x extender mk3
Focal length 800mm
f11
1/15 exposure
On tripod, IS on, mirror lockup on, remote release. Was better with IS on weirdly.

Id love to see other peoples best detailed moon shot and what you used, inc settings and setup, upload a 100% crop so we can compare.
The moon is a good test for comparison because were all looking at the same object, from a similar distance.
Try and get a half crescent moon for the crater shadows to aid contrast and pick a clear night.

What do you think of mine?
800x800 px 100% crop


----------



## lucasrodriguezfontan (Mar 26, 2015)

Moon by Lucas Rodriguez Fontan, on Flickr


1dmk3, iso 320, f/8, 840mm, 1/200, mirror lock up, timer set to 10 seconds, IS off.


----------



## ijohnsson (Mar 26, 2015)

I am wondering if 1/15s isn't a bit slow at 800mm. The Earth's rotation will likely lead to a less than razor sharp moon.



simonbratt99 said:


> Hi
> Ive attached a pic i took of the moon tonight as an example of my 5d mk2 + canon 100-400 mk2 +2x extender mk3
> Focal length 800mm
> f11
> ...


----------



## meywd (Mar 26, 2015)

lucasrodriguezfontan said:


> Moon by Lucas Rodriguez Fontan, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 1dmk3, iso 320, f/8, 840mm, 1/200, mirror lock up, timer set to 10 seconds, IS off.



stunning


----------



## simonbratt99 (Mar 26, 2015)

yes stunning shot by lucas, but we dont know what lens was used. As it was 840mm i assume it was a 600mm prime with a 1.4x extender, which should be much better IQ than my 100-400 with 2x.
I think you are right 1/15 probably was a bit slow, but i ran out of time to try again, the moon was misting over.
I know my 2x extender will degrade the IQ somewhat.
Lucas could you post 100% crop?
Anyone taken any themselves to share at 100% crop?


----------



## eli72 (Mar 26, 2015)

The first one was taken with a 1Dx, 200-400 f4 (w/internal 1.4 activated), 1.4x III TC (effective focal length 784mm), 1/800 sec. @ f8, ISO 800.
The second was taken with a 1D Mk. IV, 400 f2.8 II, 2x TC (can't remember if it was II or III) (effective focal length 800mm, but 1D Mk. IV has a 1.3 crop factor), 1/640 sec. @ f8, ISO 400.


----------



## simonbratt99 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lovely images Eli, thanks for sharing.
Why is my image look much closer, are yours 100% crops? are they post processed?


I think the 1dx is FF so your 200-400 with internal 1.4 is 560mm (assuming 400mm end used)


----------



## mrzero (Mar 26, 2015)

eli72 said:


> The first one was taken with a 1Dx, 200-400 f4 (w/internal 1.4 activated), 1.4x III TC (effective focal length 784mm), 1/800 sec. @ f8, ISO 800.





simonbratt99 said:


> I think the 1dx is FF so your 200-400 with internal 1.4 is 560mm (assuming 400mm end used)



You missed the external 1.4 TC he mentioned


----------



## dcm (Mar 26, 2015)

ijohnsson said:


> I am wondering if 1/15s isn't a bit slow at 800mm. The Earth's rotation will likely lead to a less than razor sharp moon.



1/15s is around the limit. Here's some setting recommendations for shooting the moon with daylight film from my old Nikon School handbook, independent of focal length. In previous paragraphs they suggest shooting with long telephotos or telescopes.


----------



## simonbratt99 (Mar 26, 2015)

Very good point, i didnt realised that lens also worked with an external extender.



mrzero said:


> eli72 said:
> 
> 
> > The first one was taken with a 1Dx, 200-400 f4 (w/internal 1.4 activated), 1.4x III TC (effective focal length 784mm), 1/800 sec. @ f8, ISO 800.
> ...


----------



## simonbratt99 (Mar 26, 2015)

Interesting DCM thanks.
I didnt have any idea when I rushed some shots the other night and i came to use 1/15. I knew the moon moved obviously, and when i used the x10 video mode on the 5d2 its very obvious how much the moon is moving.
The detail on the live video at x10 is amazing with a focal length of 800mm, shame it doesnt translate to that much detail when you take a photo.

Im keen to give it another go if the skies are clear tonight.




dcm said:


> ijohnsson said:
> 
> 
> > I am wondering if 1/15s isn't a bit slow at 800mm. The Earth's rotation will likely lead to a less than razor sharp moon.
> ...


----------



## JoeKerslake (Mar 26, 2015)

Canon SL1 (100D)
70-200mm f/2.8 IS USM II 
1/10 at f/11

Cropped too.


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 27, 2015)

2014 Oct 8th, Blood moon lunar eclipse

5D III + 400mm f2.8 IS II + 2x TC III = 800mm, f5.6, 1/60, 12800ISO


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 27, 2015)

Full Moon

5D III + 400mm f2.8 IS II + 2x TC III = 800mm, f11, 1/160, 640ISO


----------



## simonbratt99 (Mar 27, 2015)

HI Guys thanks for your examples.

I went out last night to try again, as it was a beautiful clear night, used a faster shutter and lowest ISO i could, and tried with no IS.
Got much better results, thanks.
Here is a link to the cropped and post processed version. Ill try and upload the unprocessed version later when I get back on my MAC at the weekend.
http://www.simonbrattphotography.com/#!Half%20Earth%20Moon%20Close%20Up/zoom/c1cb/image_180x
Would you believe my luck when a plane went right near the moon!! only it didnt come out in the image because the moon was so bright.
Same lens and camera as before.
Keep your example coming and your setup


----------



## dcm (Mar 30, 2015)

Finally a clear night and some spare time. First is 6D with Tamron 150-600, second is M with Tamron 150-600. Both at 600mm with same camera settings. These are 100% crops with lens profile applied in LR, but no other adjustments. Scaled on the forum they look quite close. Open the jpegs to see full size.


----------



## simonbratt99 (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi DCM,
I think thats really good quality, The 6D is FF right?
Slightly surprised at the (good) tamron 600mm end quality TBH.
I dont think the jpg's are the original image though right? they look the same size to me?

Id say the M was marginally sharper, but theres less noise in the 6D?


----------



## dcm (Mar 30, 2015)

simonbratt99 said:


> Hi DCM,
> I think thats really good quality, The 6D is FF right?
> Slightly surprised at the (good) tamron 600mm end quality TBH.
> I dont think the jpg's are the original image though right? they look the same size to me?
> ...



YEP, 6D is FF. 

Image quality drops off a bit above 400mm on the Tamron, but it's still usable. AFMA is important when not using live view - mine copy is +8 or one depth of field off. The biggest challenge is learning to shoot with a 600mm FL when the max used in the past was 200mm. I needed to improve my technique, upgrade my tripod/head, use a cable relase, and experiment several times. My first images didn't look nearly as good and there is probably still room to improve based on others I've seen. Still need to try a location outside of town in a darker zone. 

CR resizes the JPGs on the this page they they appear the same size. You can click the link below each image to see the original 100% crop JPGs created with same settings in LR. Then you will see the difference in image sizes (1047 square vs 1456 square - different amounts of border) and can view the EXIFs.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 30, 2015)

I took this 2 nights ago in Pafos in Cyprus. The focal length was 1800mm on a 7DII, using a Kenko 3xTC stacked onto a Canon 2xTCIII on a 300mm f/2.8 II. I hand held the set up, loosely balanced on a shaking palm tree, focussed automatically in liveview, and could just get the moon into the frame. Exposure was 1/80s, f/17 iso 640. It was a miracle I got a sharp shot.


----------



## Northbird (Mar 30, 2015)

7D, 600 F4 II + 1.4TC III, F/5.6, 1/640s, ISO 100. Feisol 3372 w Jobu Pro Gimbal. Remote release. 




Waxing Gibbous Moon by Tony Varela Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 30, 2015)

5D III, 300L f2.8, 1.4x, ISO 1600, 1/3 second, f5.6



Dramatic Full Moon rise 25 Feb 2013 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 30, 2015)

Moon & Jupiter
Canon 7D, 300mmL f2.8, 1.4x, ISO 100, 1/250, f5.6



Moon Jupiter Conjuction 7D 300mm 1.4x extender 2500 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Jupiter inset to original Conjunction photo / Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 30, 2015)

Lunar eclipse & Spica
5D III, Canon 300mm f2.8 + 1.4x, ISO 8000, 1/4 second, f4.0



Lunar Eclipse with Spica 14 Apr 2014 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## slclick (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm such a noob with astro but this is from last year when I was in Buellton
On a ranch on the Central Coast with very little city light to screw me. Playing with the 1.4 on the 70-700 (effective 280mm)f/4, iso 160. Cropped to my hearts content.


----------



## jhpeterson (Mar 31, 2015)

About three days shy of the full moon, late January, temperature around ten degrees F.
Canon 1DS Mk III, EF 500mm L IS with EF 2x III (1000mm), on tripod. Exposure: 1/160 @ f:11, ISO 200


----------



## rpt (Mar 31, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> 5D III, 300L f2.8, 1.4x, ISO 1600, 1/3 second, f5.6
> 
> 
> 
> Dramatic Full Moon rise 25 Feb 2013 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


Lovely shot Keith!

Since you have a 5DIII, why don't you load MagicLantern and use the dual ISO feature for shots like this. That way you could expose for the moon and the landscape in a single shot.


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 31, 2015)

AlanF said:


> I took this 2 nights ago in Pafos in Cyprus. The focal length was 1800mm on a 7DII, using a Kenko 3xTC stacked onto a Canon 2xTCIII on a 300mm f/2.8 II. I hand held the set up, loosely balanced on a shaking palm tree, focussed automatically in liveview, and could just get the moon into the frame. Exposure was 1/80s, f/17 iso 640. It was a miracle I got a sharp shot.



Excellent...especially handheld! 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Mar 31, 2015)

KeithBreazeal said:


> 5D III, 300L f2.8, 1.4x, ISO 1600, 1/3 second, f5.6
> 
> 
> 
> Dramatic Full Moon rise 25 Feb 2013 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Cool shot! Well done 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks  I went up the mountain and clouds moved in as I set up. I was about ready to pack it in but decided to snap a few. Sometimes you never know what you'll get.


----------



## sedwards (Apr 1, 2015)

take with 70d and 400 f5.6 + 1.4II extender manual focus using liveveiw on a tripod and remote shutter release.
560mm @ f11 ,1/750 iso 800


IMG_3658 by sedwards679, on Flickr


----------



## simonbratt99 (Feb 24, 2017)

HI Guys

Just thought id update here on my 100-400mm canon Mk2 lens.
It (probably like all other lenses) makes a big difference on getting the correct light on the subject, to get the best sharpness.
Got some perfectly sharp bird pics, if you want to see them. What do you think?
http://www.simonbrattphotography.com/animals

www.simonbrattphotography.com
http://www.simonbrattphotography.com/single-post/2017/02/13/The-Reluctant-Poser


----------



## tomscott (Feb 24, 2017)

Cloudy Full Moon, 15-5-14 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

Not really a huge amount of range but the atmosphere was really cool.

40D 70-200mm MKII with 2x MKII F7.1 1/15th equivalent 640mm



Lunar Eclipse coinciding with Super Moon 28-9-15 by Tom Scott, on Flickr

5DMKIII Tamron 150-600mm F6.3 1/2 sec unfortunately not that sharp.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 29, 2017)

Shooting the moon over the sea is a lot easier than over rooftops in town...there's less haze and a lot less heat distortion. Taken with a 70-200mm f2.8 LIS II, a stacked 2x and 1.4x tc's. 
Image then cropped. 






This image is of the last blood moon. Taken with a 400mm f2.8 LIS, a 2x TC and a 1.4x TC and is uncropped. The twinkling stars are visible due to the low level of light coming from the moon. During the blood moon event, it was't very bights at all.


----------



## Click (Mar 29, 2017)

Very nice pictures, GMCPhotographics. I especially like the second one.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 12, 2017)

Click said:


> Very nice pictures, GMCPhotographics. I especially like the second one.



Thanks,

I took this a few nights ago using the same rig:





It's a 2 shot exposure blend to get the full contrast range


----------



## lion rock (Apr 12, 2017)

Took this (full crop with just file size reduction for upload) a couple nights ago, just one evening before full moon at after 9:30 PM.
7DII with 100-400 II with 2XIII on tripod.
-r


----------

